
When you watch a stadium chanting 'Send her back ', what comes up for you? - deegles
https://www.quora.com/When-you-watch-a-stadium-filled-with-white-people-chanting-Send-her-back-about-a-US-Congresswomen-and-our-President-silently-endorses-it-what-comes-up-for-you/answer/Mike-Jones-169?share=1
======
smacktoward
Two things that I believe with a heavy heart are equally true:

1) This is a magnificent bit of writing that everyone on HN should read; and

2) It will shortly be flagged into oblivion by a small number of HN readers,
and then left there by moderators who would prefer not to offend those
readers.

(Which may, in fact, make the author's point just as eloquently as his own
words do.)

~~~
deegles
Thank you. We can try at least.

